

New screencast series for Neo4j.rb project - cheerfulstoic
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5klM3mD6alLUhNTPTbj5a3GBjU7oZN0t

======
cheerfulstoic
I'm really happy to have finally released this. The first three episodes cover
basic setup and usage (should be more or less familiar to anybody who's used
an ORM before). The second three cover how the ActiveNode module allows you to
easily create deep and complex queries using Neo4j and Ruby

